# sprain of rhomboid muscle



## ggparker14 (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for sprain of rhomboid muscle?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## maddismom (Jul 9, 2013)

840.9?


----------



## jbrightw (Jul 10, 2013)

840.8 is correct as it is an NEC code, since the physician mentioned the name of the muscle.

Brightwin


----------

